# Monospot testing



## m_darling (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello!  We are trying to figure out what CPT code would be used when performing Monospot testing is done in the office [NOT sent out to a lab].  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## jmjones69 (Feb 27, 2015)

*mono spot*

86308qw modifier for Clia wave lab if done in house


----------

